# Good Luck Nicky1 for your 2nd baseline scan 31/10



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]     Good luck Nicky for ur baseline scan   [/move]


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

[fly]Goodluck Nicky with your scan[/fly]

Nicky goodluck with ur scan hun,I hope all shows quiet down there and u are able to start stimming tomorrow,Iam sure everything will be just great and u will be coming on here tomorrow updateding us with ur news,Enjoy stimming i loved it,Goodluck let us know how it goes,

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck with the baseline scan hun!! Everything crossed that you will come back stimming!!!

xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Ahh thanks for the messages Guys 

I have a funny feeling though that I wont comeback stimming.... AF's still in hiding and has decided she does not want to make an appearance just yet!! 

I did ring the clinic and tell them but they said just to go ahead for my scan as booked and they will take a look to see whats going on 

Will update as soon as I can 

x x x


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

Good luck Nicky, Bet u wont need it!!!!
Let us know what happens!!!


----------



## Bels (Aug 21, 2004)

Just leaping in to wish Nicky      

Love ... belinda x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thank for your msgs Guys and thanks to Bels for popping over to say good luck too 

As I expected I have come back stimmless  Because I haven't had a bleed I have to D-reg for another week, The con did say it looks like I'm due one anytime by the thickness of the lining and should hopefully have one this week. (Hoping the poking about he did will bring it on now  )

He checked my ovaries too which shows I have a cyst on either side  The one on the right is 27x19 and the one on the left is 25x23, He did say these could also have delayed AF but as I have long cycles anyway it was probably just that.

Will the cysts effect the stimming stage at all? I'm totally new to all this so don't know if they will interfere with things later on or not? 
Thanks again for your msgs guys 

Nicky x x x


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, sorry you came back "stimless" but hopefully the old witch will show up this week and you can get started. I have no idea about the cysts im afraid, but I do know that I had quite a fair few on one ovary and they said that it shouldnt affect me, if its the same for you??

sorry, not much help that was it??

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nicky

sorry to read u came back stimless

 that af shows up soon

Sorry to hear about the cysts

Some cysts can come and go with ur cycle not sure if this may be the case, but i have history of cysts, and i was told by my cons if they are there they can be aspirated and the cycle can carry on

Its down to ur cons tho so please be guided by them honey

hope that next week u can be on ur way to stimming

take care honey
love Emxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicky

Hoping that ur pesky AF has reared her head and the 2nd baseline scan shows ur ready to move onto the stimming drugs

    

Love Emxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)




----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

GOOD LUCK --HOPE UR READY TO STIMM!!!


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Goodluck Nicky!!!!
Any sign of the wicked witch? 
Hope she isnt going to play these games much longer one good thing the cons seen a nice thick lining so she cant be far away eh.

Love kelly


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Good luck hun, hope all going well. Has that   arrived yet?
xxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Good Luck Nicky!​


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Nicky  

Sara xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Sending you loads of luck honey


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Opps didn't see this thread earlier  Thanks Guys 

Have my  for tomorrow's scan  Will let you know as soon as I get back what they say 

Thanks again 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

*GOOD LUCK FOR TOMORROW NICKY!!!*


----------



## Martine ჱܓ (Apr 22, 2004)

Sorry to intrude guys but just wanted to wish Nicky luck for tomorrow

*Good luck hunny *  









Martine xxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

good luck nicki


----------



## weeble (Dec 5, 2005)

Good luck young lady.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for the msgs Guys 

I'm just back from my scan and they are now talking about cancelling the cycle because the cysts are still there 
The con who did the scan was all set for cancelling there and then but was then reminded I'm under another con at the clinic so he needs to speak to him first. The nurse did say there is a couple of options so I am to go back this afternoon and see what they can suggest.

They just said because of the size of the cysts (both over 2cm)  I wont respond well enough to have enough eggs for both myself and the recipient 

It's been one of those days since before I even got out of bed this morning! You know the days where everything goes wrong, Yup well today I am having one of those days!! 

Will pop back and update when I get back from the clinic this afternoon.


Nicky x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh no ... Nicky i am so sorry to read the news about your latest scan,  

I hope that they will be able to offer some way round this when you go back,  

talk about the up's & downs   

thinking of you 
Sara xx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Oh Nicky I'm so sorry hunny...

Dunno what else to say mate except 

Love

Vicki x


----------



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

nicky



ritz.


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

The nurse phoned and they have cancelled my cycle  
I'm gutted!  The cons have both had a talk and agreed it's best for both parties to cancel.

Thanks for your msgs 

x x x


----------



## Mrs_H (Jan 29, 2006)

Oh Nicky !! 

I am so sorry you have waited so long as well and all that Down regging  , 

Really wish things were different 

do you know what the next step is, can you cycle again if so how soon, will the cysts go on there own ! 

Oh this is just so unfair   

Thinking of you 
Sara xxx


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Aw Nicky - Im so sorry hunny    

Bronte xx


----------



## Niki W (Mar 15, 2006)

Nicky,
      So sorry chick, sendin u a great big   
Love 
Niki.xx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Nicky

I have just seen ur message

Gutted for you honey

So sorry sending u a big 

Sometimes words simply arent enough

Love Emxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Nicky hun, I didnt see your message earlier, I am so sorry hun.

Have they said if you can try again??

Im really sorry, nothing I can say will help I know, but im sending massive cuddles.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## aweeze (Nov 8, 2005)

Nicky I'm so sorry hunny

Nothing more I can say that hasn't already been said sweetie   

Sending you a big big ((((((((((((((huggle)))))))))))))))))

Lou
X


----------



## Debz6 (Aug 15, 2006)

((((Nicky))))

Sorry love, I have only just seen this post. sending you a big hug - what happens now?

Love debz xx


----------

